# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Pepe Carroll

## YaGo

LLevo poco con esto, y tengo curiosidad de saber más de este magnífico mago que nuestro país ha tenido.

Me gustaría que los que estáis aquí y sabéis algo de él lo posteárais para saber más de Pepe Carroll, que contárais cosas sobre su vida en la magia y sobre lo que ha aportado a la magia española.

Gracias.

PD:Sé que al menos hay uno en el foro que sabe mucho sobre él, así que mójate jeje.

----------


## Dramagic

Yago, te recomiendo que leas los libros "52 amantes...a través del espejo" para concoer su obra, incluidos sus articulos; y también el libro "Historia de la magia en España en el siglo XX" donde tendrás un acercamiento mayor a su vida.

 Ambos libros los puedes encontrar en Páginas. Son caros, pero merecen la pena comrparlos.


En Resumen, Pepe era un genio, un gran técnico y un gran mago.Y uno de los Grandes de nuestro paios, recordemos que fue Primer Premio FISM en Cartomagia.  En la SEI podrás aprender mucho más sobre él.

Un saludo.

----------


## torrini

te recomiendo, supongo que se puede conseguir, el fabuloso POOSHA D'POOSha ROUTINE. No comento más. sobraría.
Un saludo.

----------


## Nacho Conde

Hablando de Pepe:

Alguien me puede decir donde puedo leer como se hace la ola de pepe??

quiero la parte tecnica y la explicación.

Saludos

----------


## miguelajo

Has probado a mirar en su libro?..
Lo mismo no está en el emule..vaya! es que no va a estar todo no?

----------


## Nacho Conde

Si en los 52 amantes me han dicho que hay un parrafo que habla de la ola, pero no me han dicho que se comente la técnica, de hecho me han dicho que no lo tenian muy claro.

Saludos

----------


## miguelajo

Viene descrita.
En cualquier caso es una técnica de Vernon que Pepe adaptó un poco. Dámaso tmb tiene una versión de la misma que puedes encontrar en el libro de la Magia del siglo XX 8 Gea y Luque).Arturo tmb habla de ella en el juego de los días negros con su doble ingravido-2. ( La magia de Ascanio Vol 3)
Pos eso salu2 Miguel AJO

----------


## luisblaine

hola hay algo en video de este mago, solo escucho marabillas de el pero me gustaria verlo haciendo alguin juego.

----------


## to

La ola de pepe? no lo conozco hay algun video?

Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

En caso de que lo fuera (que no creo que sea), para qué serviría que se andara por ahí rumoreando?
Respetemos su memoria y pensemos como fue su vida, no su muerte.

----------


## to

> En caso de que lo fuera (que no creo que sea), para qué serviría que se andara por ahí rumoreando?
> Respetemos su memoria y pensemos como fue su vida, no su muerte.


Ok perdón, es cierto a pesar de lo poco que vi de el me parecio un gran mago.
Perdon si ofendi a alguien

Saludos

----------


## Shargon

*Muere Pepe Carrol, el mago de la tele*





La magia fue siempre su gran pasión aunque era más conocido como presentador de programas de humor en televisión. José Arsenio Franco Larraz, más conocido como Pepe Carrol murió en Zaragoza el 5 de enero de 2004 a los 46 años. 

En realidad se llamaba José Arsenio Franco Larraz aunque en el mundo del espectáculo se le conocía como Pepe Carrol. Tomó este nombre en recuerdo del escritor británico Lewis Carroll, autor del cuento Alicia en el país de las maravillas, un relato lleno de fantasía y magia, donde todo se transforma a través de la ironía. 

El mago televisivo, Pepe Carrol falleció en Zaragoza el día de la noche más mágica del año. La muerte de su madre hace unos años le afectó profundamente y fue minando su salud. Estaba soltero. Los funerales y el entierro tuvieron lugar el martes en el cementerio de Torrero de la capital aragonesa, donde numerosos amigos y compañeros del mundo del espectáculo se dieron cita para acompañar a su familia. 

Nuestro personaje nació en Calatayud (Zaragoza) donde realizó los primeros estudios que luego continuó en la capital aragonesa en los Jesuitas y después en la universidad, llegando a terminar Ingeniería Industrial, profesión que nunca ejerció. 

Cuentan que ya de niño realizaba trucos y juegos de manos aunque se inició y aprendió más en serio en la Escuela de Magia de Zaragoza. Pronto cosechó éxitos en Aragón y luego dio el salto a Madrid. Obtuvo varios premios nacionales de magia, escribió al menos un libro sobre esta materia y actuó, entre otros sitios, en Las Vegas, varios países europeos y en casi toda Hispanoamérica. 

Brillaba en la llamada 'magia de cerca' con juegos de manos y con la baraja. Era de la escuela de Juan Tamariz, que asistió a su entierro. La maestría del truco la adornaba con humor y simpatía al tiempo que bromeaba con los espectadores, a los que invitaba a participar. 

Quienes le conocían lo definen como inteligente, amable, deportista y discreto. La popularidad le vino cuando a mediados de la pasada década comenzó a intervenir y a presentar programas de televisión. Condujo durante una temporada el programa de humor 'Genio y figura', el espacio que descubrió para el gran público a humoristas como Chiquito de la Calzada o Paz Padilla, y luego, 'A quién se le ocurre', ambos en Antena 3. 

En esta misma cadena colaboró con Concha Velasco en 'Sorpresa, sorpresa', en la etapa en que la actriz tomó el relevo de Isabel Gemio. Pasó luego a Telecinco donde llegó a hacer doblete con los programas 'Aquí no hay quien duerma' y 'Vaya nochecita'. Siempre con la fórmula que le había dado tantos éxitos: magia, humor y personajes en el escenario. Aunque en los últimos años ya no aparecía en pantalla siguió trabajando en teatros y salas de fiestas.



----

La verda no sabia que habia muerto...

----------


## Goreneko

en la mula circula un e-mail sobre el que se llama 'yo intente ayudar a pepe carroll'. No he tenido valor de bajarmelo por lo que no lo he leido, solo se que fallecio de un infarto, o eso he leido. No me creo mas versiones porque la gente es muy morbosa.

----------


## to

Eso es lo que me dijeron, no fue por morbosidad que lo dije

Saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Murió de un infarto. Punto.

Era un excelento mago, un excelente humorista, un excelente artista y un excelente maestro (a pesar de haber estado poco con él, a mi me marcó).

Irradiaba buen humor, complicidad, picardía a veces (aunque yo de eso por aquella época ni me enteraba), y serenidad. A parte tenía una paciencia brutal...

Era un virtuoso en todo lo que se proponía, tolerante, amigable, de buen carácter... 

Pero sobre todo, para mi, era una excelente persona.

Siempre que pienso en él me cabreo. Es lo que tiene la vida, quien se dedica a ilusionar, quien es bueno, quien ayuda, de quien podías aprender como si fuese un padre... te lo quitan.

Y mientras asesinos, violadores, terroristas... todos vivos.

Será verdad eso que se dice de que Dios se lleva a los mejores para no hacerles sufrir aquí más?

----------


## mago_kaito

alguien podria decirme el precio de este libro :Confused:  me interesa mucho

----------


## Solitude

> El mago televisivo, Pepe Carrol falleció en Zaragoza el día de la noche más mágica del año. *La muerte de su madre hace unos años le afectó profundamente y fue minando su salud*


Un excelente consejo bíblico respecto a aquellos que pierden un ser amado:

“No des tu corazón a la tristeza, evítala acordándote del fin. No lo olvides: no hay retorno, a él no le aprovechará, y te harás daño a ti mismo. "Recuerda mi sentencia, que será también la tuya: a mí ayer, a ti te toca hoy."  Cuando un muerto reposa, deja en paz su memoria, consuélate de él, porque su espíritu ha partido”. _Eclesiástico 38: 20-23_




> Era un excelento mago, un excelente humorista, un excelente artista y un excelente maestro (a pesar de haber estado poco con él, a mi me marcó).
> 
> Irradiaba buen humor, complicidad, picardía a veces (aunque yo de eso por aquella época ni me enteraba), y serenidad. A parte tenía una paciencia brutal...
> 
> Era un virtuoso en todo lo que se proponía, tolerante, amigable, de buen carácter... 
> 
> Pero sobre todo, para mi, era una excelente persona.
> 
> _Siempre que pienso en él me cabreo. Es lo que tiene la vida, quien se dedica a ilusionar, quien es bueno, quien ayuda, de quien podías aprender como si fuese un padre... te lo quitan.
> ...


¡De seguro Markos!...

“El justo, aunque muera prematuramente, halla el descanso. La ancianidad venerable no es la de los muchos días ni se mide por el número de años; la verdadera canicie para el hombre es la prudencia, y la edad provecta, una vida inmaculada. Agradó a Dios y fue amado, y como vivía entre pecadores, fue trasladado. Fue arrebatado para que la maldad no pervirtiera su inteligencia o el engaño sedujera su alma; pues la fascinación del mal empaña el bien y los vaivenes de la concupiscencia corrompen el espíritu ingenuo. Alcanzando en breve la perfección, llenó largos años. Su alma era del agrado del Señor, por eso se apresuró a sacarle de entre la maldad. Lo ven las gentes y no comprenden, ni caen en cuenta que la gracia y la misericordia son para sus elegidos y su visita para sus santos. El justo muerto condena a los impíos vivos, y la juventud pronto consumada, la larga ancianidad del inicuo. Ven la muerte del sabio, mas no comprenden los planes del Señor sobre él ni por qué le ha puesto en seguridad; lo ven y lo desprecian, pero el Señor se reirá de ellos”. _Sabiduría 4:7-18_

----------


## Nacho Conde

HOLA A TODOS:

El precio del libro son 60€, pero merece la pena pagarlos, aunque solo sea por la teoría, ya que los juegos son complicados tecnicamente.

Pero el libro es una autentica maravilla

Saludos

----------


## cor3

Para luisblaine aqui te dejo un link donde puedes encontrar un video de Pepe Carroll junto a Juan Tamariz

 :!: Video : Pepe Carroll & Juan Tamariz ( Incauto Tramposo )

----------


## Pauliyaso

El juego del incauto tramposo es cojonudo para empezar una sesion de magia ambientada en las exibiciones de trampas de juego y trileros,ademas hay un libro sobre eso:el experto en la mesa de juego,que por cierto bastante tecnico,ya se mete en micro manipulaciones con cartas muy complejas.

pd.no me acuerdo del autor.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

A Chile vino muchas veces invitado a Martes 13 y a Viva el Lunes. En p2p hay un video circulando de Pepe con Tamariz haciendo la rutina de las cartas de Slidyni. Espectacular.

----------


## Dorado84

> ... ademas hay un libro sobre eso:el experto en la mesa de juego,que por cierto bastante tecnico,ya se mete en micro manipulaciones con cartas muy complejas. no me acuerdo del autor.....


Creo que el autor es Erdnase, mira esto 

http://www.nls.physics.ucsb.edu/%7en...naseindex.html 


Saludos

----------


## miguelillo3000

Tuve suerte de poder asistir a una conferencia sobre su vida que dio Juan Tamariz en la sala Galileo y la verdad es que me emocione muchisimo, ya que no solo hablaba de un buen mago, sino de una persona increible. Hubo muchas cosas que me llamaron la atención, como que por ejemplo comenzó con manipulación... De verdad comprate su libro y trata de intercambiar algún video suyo, que delicia, de verdad...

Un abrazo para todos..

----------


## miguelillo3000

Tuve suerte de poder asistir a una conferencia sobre su vida que dio Juan Tamariz en la sala Galileo y la verdad es que me emocione muchisimo, ya que no solo hablaba de un buen mago, sino de una persona increible. Hubo muchas cosas que me llamaron la atención, como que por ejemplo comenzó con manipulación... De verdad comprate su libro y trata de intercambiar algún video suyo, que delicia, de verdad...

Un abrazo para todos..

----------


## maximus

Mientras estaba consultando información de Pepe Carrol, me he parado a reflexionar en los motivos que ocasionaron su muerte. Si uno investiga un poquito, no deja de ser curioso, la cantidad de  contradicciones, diferentes versiones y ocultación de datos que existen en referencia a ello.
¡Sí! Parece que al bueno de Pepe se le incluya, no sé si adrede o no, en el grupo de jovenes famosos fallecidos en circustancias "no aclaradas".
Se han hablado de diferentes desenlaces, algunos posiblemente inesperados, duros y crueles. También de otros más simples y fulminantes. Lo que está claro, es que parece que exista cierto interés en que no se conozca que es lo que le llevó al fallecimiento, cómo vivió sus últimos días y quién y quién no estuvo a su lado cuando lo necesitó. 
Todo ello da pie a pensar, en que el final de su vida fuera realmente trágico, lo cual no mancha en ningún momento su trayectoria artísica ni personal, pero que sí deja un vacío real de desconocimiento que no viene a cuento, posiblemente. 
Espero que finalmente alguien cuente el fatídico desenlace, ya que a fin de cuentas, será lo que realmente pasó. Ello no cambiará la estima que llevamos dentro hacia su persona.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

El final de Carrol fue tristemente trágico, el hecho de que no se haya mercadeado con su muerte, es por un profundo respeto hacia su persona. Es un tema muy triste a la gente que toco de cerca entiendo que no tiene ninguna intención de revisitar ni airear.  De Carrol quedarse con su magia, con su excepcional libro, sus actuaciones, su humor... que nadia se ofenda pero creo querer saber detalles sobre su triste final mas alla de lo que puede leerse en su libro me parece morboso e irrespetuoso con sus cercanos. 

un saludo

----------


## maximus

Para mí , Pepe Carroll, ha sido uno de los mejores magos que ha dado el ilusionismo español y ello hace, según mi modesto criterio, que tenga un capítulo entero dentro de los libros de historia del ilusionismo. Amigos, conocidos y compañeros que llegaron a conocerle y a trabajar con él, hablan todavía mejor de su persona, elemento que realza mucho más al personaje y porqué no decirlo, a la leyenda.

Nunca he querido "mercadear" con el fallecimiento de ninguna persona. Ni me gusta hacerlo, ni lo haré, ni es mi estilo. Quizá otros sí... ¡Yo no!
No me doy por aludido en ningún momento y todavía menos, por ofendido. No creo que E.S. Andrews, haya querido hacerlo con nadie de este foro. Es más, diría que E.S.Andrews ha dado una respuesta muy digna y respetuosa a la cuestión planteada, ¡gracias!, aunque sinceramente también comprenderás que lejos de no aclararnos nada, nos dejas la puerta del misterio y de la duda, si cabe, todavía más abierta de lo que ya estaba al calificar su final de tristemente trágico.

Hay muchos personajes de la historia "contemporánea" que por su fatídico, injusto, precoz fallecimiento y por su gran popularidad, han sufrido en muerte, (ya no hace falta hablar de los familiares), comentarios, manipulaciones y leyendas urbanas realmente detestables, más propio del cine trash y de la prensa rosa que de lo marca los cánones de las  "ciencias de la información". 
¡Lejos mi intención! 
¡Es más!, lo que pretendo es más bien lo contrario. Cuando leemos y/o explicamos la biografía de cualquier personaje famoso, lo que hay que procurar es explicar con el máximo grado de respetuosidad, seriedad y rigor posible, todo lo relacionado con su vida. Desgraciadamente, guste o no guste, la muerte de alguien es parte (posiblemente la última), de la vida de él.
¡Quizá sea el precio de la fama! Sí, quizá lo sea, pero en cualquier caso es la relidad. ¿Porqué ocultarla? ... ¿Porque no nos guste...? 

No amigos, yo no soy de esos tipos morbosos que quieren conocer al detalle este tipo de cosas. Pero sí saber quién fue, cómo vivió, qué hizo y de que murió cualquier personaje que me atraiga por un motivo o por otro. 
Con Harry Houdini  (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Houdini), me ocurrió lo mismo y lo encontré. ¡Conocimiento que tengo! nada más. Nada de mercantilismo por mi parte.


La única diferencia entre unos personajes y otros, es que Pepe Carroll, quízá sea un personaje más reciente y cercano para muchos. Lamentablemente nos dejó y su muerte es parte de su vida.

Con todo el respeto para todos y sin que nadie se enfade, ¡no entiendo tanto ocultismo! 
¿Que qué nos aporta? Pues lo mismo que la muerte de Tutan-kamon, la de Jim Morrison, la de Marilyn Monroe, la de Sonia Martinez o la de Antonio Puerta. 
¡Conocimiento, amigo, ni más ni menos, conocimiento! 

Salu2.

----------


## ign

Para mí tampoco resulta interesante hablar sobre qué circunstancias rodearon su fallecimiento. Es decir, no creo que sea una información necesaria.

Quedémonos con lo que hizo en vida y todo lo que nos legó (que es mucho). Creo que eso es lo realmente importante.

¡Un saludo!

----------

